# Red Devil and Exodon feeding video



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Here ya go! A small frenzie for ya, that damn Red Devil swallowed like 5 crickets!

http://is-a-ninja.com/fish/reddevil.ASF

Thanks Drew!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

NOTE __RIGHT CLICK SAVE AS!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: nice vid
but i dident see any of the exo's get any


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :nod: nice vid
> but i dident see any of the exo's get any
> [snapback]792764[/snapback]​


if you blink you miss it







but it looks like they get theres man


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

watch it again ... the first time the vid was uploaded, the whole thing didn't go through. it was just fixed. the exo's went on a frenzy for a bit in the middle.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> watch it again ... the first time the vid was uploaded, the whole thing didn't go through. it was just fixed. the exo's went on a frenzy for a bit in the middle.
> [snapback]792806[/snapback]​










thanks sweetie
those exo's are awesome to watch


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, Those little fockers are FAST!

also, Boo Yaa Tribe Kicks Ass!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thanks sweetie
> those exo's are awesome to watch
> 
> 
> ...


they are.







We also bought 8 ghost shrimp, and fed those to them ... they didn't touch them at first, only like 3 or 4 exo's attacked, but within minutes, they're all gone. they were so small, the exo's just swallowed them whole... we had a vid of that, but it wasn't too interesting, so it just got deleted... we're gunna keep working on perfecting the vids though. next feeding vid, they're all gunna be starved for a couple days to really piss them off...:laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

excellent video! and great setup!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thanks guys!







I should probably be recording the RD right now ... he keeps trying to attack the exo's, but they just run around in circles, and he stays still. It's great.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great footage


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

cool vid


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool vid. I need to add an exodon shoal to my list of things to get.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

kool vid


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome video








And damn, those Exo's are fast!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Are those exodons always constantly moving that fast or only at feeding time? Great video, thanks for sharing and btw "NIKE" love the avatar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those exodons make me tired!!!
Very cool vid!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

killerbee said:


> Are those exodons always constantly moving that fast or only at feeding time? Great video, thanks for sharing and btw "NIKE" love the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They constantly move about 3/4 of that speed all day. Then when they feed they move full TURBO hahah :nod: I am going to make another video today with bigger crickets and see how that goes. They ate those little ones way to fast.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Filo said:


> They constantly move about 3/4 of that speed all day. Then when they feed they move full TURBO hahah :nod: I am going to make another video today with bigger crickets and see how that goes. They ate those little ones way to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats freakin' awesome.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet vid


----------

